# Hibiscus Problem....fungus?



## hauchinango

I have three hibiscus in my front yard that recently started getting a moss like growth on them. The leaves are dying and I am afraid the plants are not going to make it. Any ideas?


----------



## castaway300

make sure its not a bug problem. poke around the white stuff and see if theres something under it. it wont look like your normal bug, just something round.


----------



## hauchinango

Well, tried to poke around and couldnt see any signs of bugs. THe white stuff came off easily, but nothing underneath. The leaves seem to just fall off with the slightest touch.


----------



## castaway300

odds are you have a scale problem. the whiten stuff most likely is a fungus, but its the scale bug thats the issue. the scale is sucking on the plant. the white stuff is there poo....
home remedy...WD40 or soapy water..but only spray the white stuff.
the big box store.....summer oil or horticultural oil.

or you can prune the infected area
hope this helps


----------



## hauchinango

Thanks much. Normally I would go the home remedy route, but they are going down quick so will make a trip to the Depot tomorrow for some oil.


----------



## Farmer Jim

Looks like mealy bug to me. They get worse in dry weather and it's sure been that. The organics would tell you to spray them with soapy water. Myself, I prefer the old fashioned, tried and proved method. When it comes to pests attacking what I spend my money and energy to grow, I prefer them dead to clean. Take some malathion to them. They make a sort of protective covering with that white, fluffy stuff, but they move around on the plant and as they do, they leave it behing. That is why you won't find them under all of the white stuff. Spray the whole plant and you'll get them. They aren't very tough critters and one spraying will probably finish them off. Castaway's suggestion of summer oil would also work. Left alone though, they can do serious damage if you get a big enough infestation of them.

Disclaimer: I don't ever recall spraying malathion on Hibiscus so I would try just the most affected limb first and then wait a couple of days to see if there is an adverse reaction before spraying the whole plant.


----------



## Harley

Looks like mealy bug to me too. I would use any insecticide that is labeled to kill them on your plant. Follow dierctions on label and you won't have problems.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## 11andy11

I've sprayed malathion on hibiscus with no adverse effects.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

11andy11 said:


> I've sprayed malathion on hibiscus with no adverse effects.


X2


----------



## seattleman1969

if you really wanted to be "green" find a shop that sells live ladybugs. Ladybugs LOVE mealy bugs, aphids, and other assorted pests.


----------



## goldie

I had those on my hibiscus, used oil didnt work as well as soap and water, it also jumped onto my poinsetta almost killed it. those bugs work fast


----------



## seattleman1969

Mealy bugs are very hard to get rid of, require multiple treatments, wiping of the affected leaves, etc to ensure the infestation goes away. part of the reason is their shell which they pull down tight to the leaf surface to keep the poison from getting to them also the waxy substance they exude keeps them from being affected my most water solubale poisons.

But let loose a few ladybugs on them and the infestation is over in no time.

amazing how nature works!


----------

